# Perdido Key Mack Attack



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>May 24, 2008 

THE MILLER LITE MACK ATTACK 

ALL PROCEEDS BENEFIT COVENANT HOSPICE!!!!

ONE DAY TOURNAMENT (SIGN OUT AT CAPTAIN'S MEETING MAY 23)

SITE: @ Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club

ENTRY FEE: $300

SCALES: 3-7PM

PAYOUTS NOT GUARANTEED AT THIS POINT!!!! SPONSORSHIP NEEDED!!!!

KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION CONTENDER BOATS AMBERJACK DIVISION

1st- $5000 1st-$1000

2nd- $25002nd- $500

3rd- $2000 3rd- $300

4th- $1500 

5th- $1000 COBIA DIVISION

6th- $800 1st- $1000

7th- $700 2nd- $500

8th- $600 3rd- $300

9th- $500 

10th- $400 

Jewelers Trade ShopLADY ANGLER BONUS $1000 value

SMALL BOAT DIVISION (<23FT) JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS $500 value

1st- $1500

2nd- $1200SINGLE ENGINE BOAT BONUS (King only)

3rd- $1000 1st- $750

4th- $8002nd- $500

5th- $500 3rd- $250

TARGET WEIGHT BONUS CATEGORY ($50 ENTRY) WINNER GETS 50% HOSPICE GETS 50%

ALL TOURNAMENT SPECIES ELIGIBLE FOR TARGET WEIGHT

TWT- $300, $200, $100 with a 40/30/20 payout....10 to expenses/hospice

LOOK FOR BROCHURES AND ENTRY FORMS IN APRIL AT YOUR FAVORITE BAIT AND TACKLE SHOP.

IF YOU WISH TO PRE REGISTER BEFORE ENTRY FORMS AND BROCHURES HIT THE SHELVES, WRITE AN INDEX CARD WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION: TEAM NAME, BOAT MAKE AND LENGTH, #OF MOTORS AND BRAND, CAPTAINS NAME,CAPTAIN'S ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER/S, NUMBER, NAMES AND AGES OF JR ANGLERS, AND NUMBER AND NAMES OF LADY ANGLERS. MAIL THE CARD AND YOUR $300 OR $350 (TGT WT) CHECK (MADE PAYABLE TO COVENANT HOSPICE) TO BRAD SAUERS, 621 DOWNHAUL DR., PENSACOLA, FL, 32507.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man I've been hyped about this tourney, and then my wife set up our cruise departure for the 26 :boo.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

That's two days later man!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I know it. I'm trying to figure it out now.Trying to seehow long it takes to get to Ft Lauderdale from Magnolia Springs. 

Or if possible(if I win anything) maybe I could get one of my team-mates to collect my winnings for me, if possible.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll hold winnings for you if you are in the money. Don't let that stop you for sure. I mean, you'll miss the party, butwe won't spend your money.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

120 views so far and only 6 votes?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Another question, where is lost key marina?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club is located in the same location Rod and Reel Marina was before Hurricane Ivan. It is the closest public marina to Pensacola Pass. West of the pass immediately east of Southwind Marina and immediately west of Landfall Marina (private) in Big Lagoon. Their address is 10045 Sinton Dr. It's off Gulf Beach Hwy west of Blue Angel Pkwy. Turn on Bertha St. right before the Gulf Beach Grocery and follow that around.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright I think I got it. Man I'm trying my hardest to find somebody to swap a 24 hour shift with me so I can fish it.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Please add your vote.....Sponsors are scarce.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

c'mon guys and gals. if you are interested or not place a vote. brad needs some feedback. i understand that hunting season is just now wrapping up so maybe we'll see some more interest soon.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier is donating an annual pass for the winner of the pier division. This is a $245 value.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_lblFullMessage>ANOTHER SPONSOR ANNOUNCEMENT!!!! 

CONTENDER BOATS has pledged to sponsor the Amberjack Division and The Flora Bama Lounge has pledged to sponsor as well. This is a good start and certainly helps to establish the tournament as a legitimate event. Thank you to these sponsors and lets hope there's more to follow. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_lblPostSignature>Brad Sauers


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

If you haven't voted yet, please do.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

brad I will be send you my entry this week:letsdrink


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

SWEET!!! I'll be looking for it.

We've got an awesome tee shirt design by Alan Woolford that everyone should love.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

2 WEEKS TO GO!!!!! WHOOOO, I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Its my birthday that day so I wont be participating. Good luck to all the teams that enter.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Come on Spence. What a better way to spend your birthday than a day on the Frenzy we have 3 now you would make 4. I was hoping you could show me some of those high-sticking techniques. Oh well. I guess I'll have to wait until Fourchon for that.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

wish we caught bigger kings... lol...


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

We're in! Dondi dropped off our check today. Can't wait to see those shirts. If it's a Woolford design it will look amazing!:clap


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

SeaBit,

Don gave me your entry today. Looking forward to meeting you. Thanks for getting in early. You are now eligible for the reef drawing.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad, 

We just confirmed our 3rd so I will drop off a check to you tommorrow. Who do we make the check out to? We are still looking for a 4th if you know of anybody.

David


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

All entry fee checks are to be made payable to Covenant Hospice. If you wish to enter the Optional Cash Awards please make a check out to "cash" for each seperate level ($300/$200/$100).


----------

